# I Bought Some Trees !



## LoneStar (Jan 10, 2015)

Yep, I bought some trees.
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/cell2008_zps0ee2620c.jpg

Theres a house too, and a gazebo with some fair decent views.
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/cell2030_zps9a40a8b7.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/cell1977_zps4999b975.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/cell2000_zpsd17c9382.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/cell1995_zps69d0f7fd.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/cell2083_zps261890f2.jpg

Pretty darn decent wood shop as well; 4 car sized garage with a 12'x22' addition built on, about 700 sq ft all told, near as big as the house.
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/cell1975_zpsba72a106.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/cell1976-001_zps8017f2fc.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/cell2080_zps43c5ff9e.jpg

The trees are a good mix but predominate is Oak with just enough cedar to keep it green this time of year. I think it's ERC, at least its different than the West Tx juniper I'm used to. Theres a handful of pines, a couple Pecans, a couple Hackberry and likely 3 or 4 other types I can't ID. Theres a couple pear trees across the front of the place too.
I won't even begin with all the help I'm going to need to get this place managed. It's sat empty for years and on top of the roofing, foundation, plumbing and everything else that needs fixed, there is some serious dead standing timber needs to come down. Theres a couple Oaks I can't get my arms around standing 45-50' to the crown and damn near straight as an arrow I'm going to have to take down one way or another. 
Anybody know where I can buy a mill cheap ?? 

Best part for me is I finally have my home and my shop together, so I can take my nose off the grindstone for a minute and check in with all my old friends here at Wood Barter

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Ryan congrats man!!! You're gonna love that place. What's the general location?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm already in love Kevin ! We signed the paperwork day before Thanksgiving, moved in on Christmas Eve. I just recently have internet though.
The place is outside of Edgewood, on 80 east of Terrell, north of Canton. They named it Edgewood because back in the day this is where the East Tx woods end and the big prairies began. Of course nowadays trees more or less cover most of North Texas.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

That's a great area Ryan - you have some really great fishing north of you. I lost an outboard engine in Lake Tawakoni a few decades ago. Somebody didn't screw the mountings handles down tight enough to the transom and at about 30 MPH a hard turn threw it right off lol. My dad was standing on the shore and happened to be looking right when it happened, and being the career navy man he was he immediately triangulated our position. That week he went to Garrett metal detectors in Garland and had them amke a 20' extension for his metal detector and that next weekend we went back and he found that engine in less than 15 minutes. 

But yeah that's a fishy lake and lots of big bucketmouth has been pulled from there. I think at one time it held the state record not 100% sure on that but some big ones come out of there. Congrats you founf a real nice place in a great area.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2015)

Congratulations Ryan! But....does it have any burl? That's a bonus....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 10, 2015)

Burl would just be asking too much


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 10, 2015)

That's pretty amazing Kevin. I imagine with the lake down so low, a man could find a lot of stuff out there in the mud ! 
I grew up on the very north end of Tawakoni, now I'm just south of it. In hindsight, I could have done without 20 years in Dallas in between the two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 10, 2015)

Congratulations Ryan, that's a great looking place! So very happy for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 10, 2015)

Congrats! What a great place! Even came with a youngster, I see! Lots of trees (translate to lots of wood)! I imagine plenty of work, also!!! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 10, 2015)

Congrats on the new place !!!! Lots of good memories yet to be made L

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Somebody didn't screw the mountings handles down tight enough to the transom and at about 30 MPH a hard turn threw it right off lol



Somebody?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 10, 2015)

Congratulations! !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

SENC said:


> Somebody?



I was wondering how long it would be before someone caught that. I initially put a  behind that statement but then removed it just to see who would question it. I figured it would be one of the Tony's or maybe Rip but thankfully their cousin Hen caught it for them. 

Yes it was me that failed to double check them Now it's time for


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 10, 2015)

Man that looks like heaven! . seriously

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 10, 2015)

Barry, it feels like it too. Wife keeps pinching herself to see if she is dreaming. She was born and raised in the city, she keeps saying it feels like we're renting this cabin for the weekend and we'll have to pack up and go home eventually

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 11, 2015)

I do love living in the woods, I sure miss it on my mountain, congratulations on a fantastic buy and a great home!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 11, 2015)

Congrats Ryan! Looks like a lot of work, but also very gratifying!



Kevin said:


> I figured it would be one of the Tony's



Sorry Kevin, I'm slacking......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry, busy getting some repairs done and getting the shop set up.
The driveway is asphalt, but I couldn't tell you how old it is. I would guess its 15 years or more. Only two people lived here since 1970, the old man that built the place and a young couple that lived here for 10 years when he moved out. Everything that is done right, the old man did. Everything that is half-assed, glued together and duct taped was the others, so I assume he put in the driveway 
Quite a few spots have washed out into potholes, but even so it's plenty good to drive on. I plan to patch up the rough spots eventually, but I bet its good to drive on for a long time anyhow, where gravel can wash out and turn into sink up to your axle mudholes if you don't keep up with it.
Then again you might put in several gravel driveways for the cost of one in asphalt.
The property is 4 acres. Wish it was more, but then I already got way more than I deserve !

Reactions: Like 4


----------

